# Berlusconi agli ospiti: "Contenti se vendo ai cinesi?"



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2016)

Come riporta Andrea Longoni, giornalista di Telelombardia, ieri Berlusconi ha tenuto una cena a Villa Gernetto con diversi ospiti. A questi avrebbe chiesto: "Sareste contenti se vendessi il Milan ai cinesi?". Alla domanda nessuno ha alzato la mano. Subito dopo, Berlusconi ha aggiunto "Sareste contenti se vendessi a una grande cordata cinese?", al che alcuni commensali hanno alzato la mano. Berlusconi ha concluso così: "Non avevo dubbi che voi sareste contenti".
Secondo Longoni Berlusconi è ancora dubbioso e perplesso.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2016)

Ma nessuno che in un impeto di orgoglio si alza dal tavolo e lo prende a pugni in testa?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Maggio 2016)

Quanto odio sto vecchio maledetto.


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2016)

Che squallidi e ridicoli teatrini.

Questo organizza queste cene, con dei ridicoli leccaculo, solo per sentirsi venerato.

Facesse la stessa domanda a tutti i tifosi (VERI) del Milan...


----------



## Devil (24 Maggio 2016)

Non ho capito 0_o


----------



## mrsmit (24 Maggio 2016)

Cosa vuoi che ti dicano i servi e i lacchè che inviti alla tua cena?
Invita 20 tifosi del forum e te lo diranno loro cosa devi fare..............maledetto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Berlusconi sa bene cosa vuole il popolo rossonero. Lo ha detto lui stesso su FB. Queste pagliacciate lasciano il tempo che trovano. E servono solo per compiacerlo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Maggio 2016)

Questa è già una notizia buona se vera..perché alla prima domanda la gente è rimasta in dubbio ma poi se qualcuno ha alzato la mano significa che Berlusconi alla seconda frase ha dato un tono di ricerca di consenso..è un segnale incoraggiante, significa che sta iniziando a mettere le mani avanti...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Maggio 2016)

Mi sembra proprio che cercasse consensi . Probabilmente tutti partendo da fininvest ai figli spingono per vendere , e sta cercando qualcuno che gli dica di non farlo. Purtroppo per lui a parte i suoi leccaculo nessuno lo farà mai.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Andrea Longoni, giornalista di Telelombardia, ieri Berlusconi ha tenuto una cena a Villa Gernetto con diversi ospiti. A questi avrebbe chiesto: "Sareste contenti se vendessi il Milan ai cinesi?". Alla domanda nessuno ha alzato la mano. Subito dopo, Berlusconi ha aggiunto "Sareste contenti se vendessi a una grande cordata cinese?", al che alcuni commensali hanno alzato la mano. Berlusconi ha concluso così: "Non avevo dubbi che voi sareste contenti".
> Secondo Longoni Berlusconi è ancora dubbioso e perplesso.



In realtà c'è un dettaglio importante, quelli che hanno alzato la mano erano cinesi e per questo Berlusconi ha risposto non avevo dubbi che voi sareste contenti.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Maggio 2016)

Figurarsi se credo a Longoni..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

Longoni l'ultima volta che ha riportato una notizia vera era il 1999 .. figurarsi , se l'è inventata di sana pianta o ha avuto l'ordine di fare sto servizio per capire la gente cosa ne pensa .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Maggio 2016)

Io credo a questo reportage, mi sembra tutto perfettamente berlusconiano.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io credo a questo reportage, mi sembra tutto perfettamente berlusconiano.



Già.....tipico.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Maggio 2016)

Nessuno di noi saprà mai l'esito di questa trattativa, per allora Berlusconi ci avrà già fatto scoppiare il fegato


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

*Longoni sgancia un'autentica bomba in esclusiva, Berlusconi sempre durante la serata: "Voglio vendere tutto ai cinesi, l'alternativa è che mettiate voi i soldi perché io non ne metto più" #qsvs*


----------



## sballotello (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Longoni sgancia un'autentica bomba in esclusiva, Berlusconi sempre durante la serata: "Voglio vendere tutto ai cinesi, l'alternativa è che mettiate voi i soldi perché io non ne metto più" #qsvs*



sa tanto di boiata, ieri berlusconi si lamentava dei cinesi che " lo vogliono cacciare"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Longoni sgancia un'autentica bomba in esclusiva, Berlusconi sempre durante la serata: "Voglio vendere tutto ai cinesi, l'alternativa è che mettiate voi i soldi perché io non ne metto più" #qsvs*



ahahaha... vabbè dai, ma che credibilità ha sto Longoni?


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> sa tanto di boiata, ieri berlusconi si lamentava dei cinesi che " lo vogliono cacciare"



Furio fedele è quello che diceva che non ci sarebbe stata nemmeno l'esclusiva.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Longoni sgancia un'autentica bomba in esclusiva, Berlusconi sempre durante la serata: "Voglio vendere tutto ai cinesi, l'alternativa è che mettiate voi i soldi perché io non ne metto più" #qsvs*



bene , se fosse vero direi che CI SIAMO . 

#finoallefirme


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ahahaha... vabbè dai, ma che credibilità ha sto Longoni?



Credo fosse lì.... poi oh, intanto la riportiamo.


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> bene , se fosse vero direi che CI SIAMO .
> 
> #finoallefirme



Fino a un'ora fa non ne aveva presa una dal 1999


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Credo fosse lì.... poi oh, intanto la riportiamo.



Stiamo riportando tutto, bravo e grazie!


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ahahaha... vabbè dai, ma che credibilità ha sto Longoni?



Beh è meno cazzar-o di Ruiu.
Longoni quando parla è perché ha una fonte attendibile (la stessa fonte potrebbe sbagliare o depistarlo, ma questo è un altro discorso), altrimenti non si sbilancia.


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Longoni sgancia un'autentica bomba in esclusiva, Berlusconi sempre durante la serata: "Voglio vendere tutto ai cinesi, l'alternativa è che mettiate voi i soldi perché io non ne metto più" #qsvs*



Tornerebbe con le spifferate degli ultimi giorni riguardanti la cessione totale del Milan e non più il 70%.
Potrebbe avere un senso.


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2016)

Stan preparando il terreno per incensare Berlusconi.

Si tiene il Milan? Atto di coraggio e di cuore del presidente che da solo tenta di risollevare il Milan.

Lo vende? Atto di coraggio e dicuore del presidente che, per il bene del Milan, ha deciso di vendere a una cordata potentissima che riporterà il club agli antichi fasti...quindi grandi meriti a Berlusconi per aver aspettato a trovare gli acquirenti giusti.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Beh è meno cazzar-o di Ruiu.
> Longoni quando parla è perché ha una fonte attendibile (la stessa fonte potrebbe sbagliare o depistarlo, ma questo è un altro discorso), altrimenti non si sbilancia.



In ogni caso è lo stesso che ha riportato le dichiarazioni di questo topic, per cui il beneficio del dubbio gli va dato.


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> sa tanto di boiata, ieri berlusconi si lamentava dei cinesi che " lo vogliono cacciare"



Berlusconi ama fare la vittima, vi ricordate un anno fa quando disse che l'Isis lo voleva uccidere?


----------



## pazzomania (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ahahaha... vabbè dai, ma che credibilità ha sto Longoni?



Onestamente non saprei se sia credibile, ma è quello che litigava sempre con Seedorf e Mihajolivic, perlomeno all' apparenza ci tiene ad essere imparziale..poi non lo so...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Longoni sgancia un'autentica bomba in esclusiva, Berlusconi sempre durante la serata: "Voglio vendere tutto ai cinesi, l'alternativa è che mettiate voi i soldi perché io non ne metto più" #qsvs*



Ma poi non comprendo questo continuo citare dei soldi messi da parte di Berlusconi,

*Lui non ha speso un € per tenere il Milan su alti livelli*, tutti i soldi sono stati gettati nel cesso da Galliani e non certo per fare grande il Milan.

qualsiasi ds da quattro soldi avrebbe costruito un Milan superiore spendendo molto meno.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma poi non comprendo questo continuo citare dei soldi messi da parte di Berlusconi,
> 
> *Lui non ha speso un € per tenere il Milan su alti livelli*, tutti i soldi sono stati gettati nel cesso da Galliani e non certo per fare grande il Milan.
> 
> qualsiasi ds da quattro soldi avrebbe costruito un Milan superiore spendendo molto meno.



Il fatto che dica questa cosa dei soldi mi fa credere che ci sia qualcosa di vero in queste frasi  E' tipico di Berlusconi.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Raga so benissimo che non si possono riportare fonti personali, ma ora che ci penso potrei riuscire a parlare con una persona che era lì ieri sera. A voi va bene se eventualmente riporto cosa mi dice?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fino a un'ora fa non ne aveva presa una dal 1999



infatti " se fosse vera "


----------



## Gekyn (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga so benissimo che non si possono riportare fonti personali, ma ora che ci penso potrei riuscire a parlare con una persona che era lì ieri sera. A voi va bene se eventualmente riporto cosa mi dice?



Allora mettila così come tuo parere personale.....potresti dire cosa potrebbe essere uscito dalla bocca di Silvio....


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga so benissimo che non si possono riportare fonti personali, ma ora che ci penso potrei riuscire a parlare con una persona che era lì ieri sera. A voi va bene se eventualmente riporto cosa mi dice?



A me sta bene se me lo riporti via pm


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> A me sta bene se me lo riporti via pm



.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga so benissimo che non si possono riportare fonti personali, ma ora che ci penso potrei riuscire a parlare con una persona che era lì ieri sera. A voi va bene se eventualmente riporto cosa mi dice?



Idem, pm pure a me.


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta Andrea Longoni, giornalista di Telelombardia, ieri Berlusconi ha tenuto una cena a Villa Gernetto con diversi ospiti. A questi avrebbe chiesto: "Sareste contenti se vendessi il Milan ai cinesi?". Alla domanda nessuno ha alzato la mano. Subito dopo, Berlusconi ha aggiunto "Sareste contenti se vendessi a una grande cordata cinese?", al che alcuni commensali hanno alzato la mano. Berlusconi ha concluso così: "Non avevo dubbi che voi sareste contenti".
> Secondo Longoni Berlusconi è ancora dubbioso e perplesso.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga so benissimo che non si possono riportare fonti personali, ma ora che ci penso potrei riuscire a parlare con una persona che era lì ieri sera. A voi va bene se eventualmente riporto cosa mi dice?



sisi a me farebbe piacere saperla


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Calma, non voglio ban inutile.  per cui aspetto che mi si dia l'autorizzazione, in ogni caso non è detto che mi risponderà.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Raga so benissimo che non si possono riportare fonti personali, ma ora che ci penso potrei riuscire a parlare con una persona che era lì ieri sera. A voi va bene se eventualmente riporto cosa mi dice?



Bene bene...

Ecco il giornalista che esce allo scoperto nascondendosi 
Dietro un utente del forum....

Ovviamente scherzo... O no?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Calma, non voglio ban inutile.  per cui aspetto che mi si dia l'autorizzazione, in ogni caso non è detto che mi risponderà.



Se vuoi puoi indagare e poi la riporti come commento personale. La prenderemmo tutti con le pinze, ovviamente


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Bene bene...
> 
> Ecco il giornalista che esce allo scoperto nascondendosi
> Dietro un utente del forum....
> ...



nono assolutamente, sono un semplice tifoso come te. Però ho il modo di poter parlare con una persona. Tutto qui, lo facevo per condividere qualcosa con il forum, ma posso benissimo tenermela per me. Figurati.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vuoi puoi indagare e poi la riporti come commento personale. La prenderemmo tutti con le pinze, ovviamente



Ok grazie Re...comunque ovvio. Tutto con le pinze, anche perché non voglio illudere nessuno o al contrario mettere di cattivo umore.


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ok grazie Re...comunque ovvio. Tutto con le pinze, anche perché non voglio illudere nessuno o al contrario mettere di cattivo umore.



bhe dai allora spettiamo tue notizie...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Longoni sgancia un'autentica bomba in esclusiva, Berlusconi sempre durante la serata: "Voglio vendere tutto ai cinesi, l'alternativa è che mettiate voi i soldi perché io non ne metto più" #qsvs*



Quotate


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quotate




Musica per mie orecchie

Oramai stanche e violentate


----------



## sballotello (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Furio fedele è quello che diceva che non ci sarebbe stata nemmeno l'esclusiva.



anche furio fedele è uno che ne azzecca poche


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Longoni sgancia un'autentica bomba in esclusiva, Berlusconi sempre durante la serata: "Voglio vendere tutto ai cinesi, l'alternativa è che mettiate voi i soldi perché io non ne metto più" #qsvs*



Serafini un'ora fa: "Non mi risulta che Silvio voglia vendere"


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Serafini un'ora fa: "Non mi risulta che Silvio voglia vendere"



si infatti ha dato l'esclusiva per divertimento...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Serafini un'ora fa: "Non mi risulta che Silvio voglia vendere"



Ho letto l'intervista completa, testualmente ha dichiarato:

“No. Non risulta che Berlusconi abbia davvero intenzione di vendere,*ma ormai con Milan e Inter abbiamo tutti la sindrome di San Tommaso: se non vediamo, non crediamo*“.

Mi pare un po diverso, nel resto dell'intervista ha usato i soliti toni critici, 
con argomenti ampiamente condivisi qui nel forum (copiati?)

La mia sensazione è che anche per lui più che altro si tratti di scaramanzia.

Comunque sappiamo che lui è totalmente bandito dall'ambiente Milan, certamente non ne sa più di noi.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (24 Maggio 2016)

Ma perché...qualcuno ancora crede che Silvio voglia vendere? Certo, vuole vendere, ma alle sue condizioni.
Ergo, non vuole vendere.


----------



## Black (24 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma perché...qualcuno ancora crede che Silvio voglia vendere? Certo, vuole vendere, ma alle sue condizioni.
> Ergo, non vuole vendere.



beh qua dentro ce ne sono tanti che ci credono... che poi voglia vendere alle sue condizioni è chiaro, ma sa anche benissimo che se chiude la porta in faccia a questa cordata non ce ne saranno molte altre. Il prezzo scenderà inevitabilmente e ogni anno c'è un passivo da ripianare. Vedremo..


----------



## danykz (24 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma perché...qualcuno ancora crede che Silvio voglia vendere? Certo, vuole vendere, ma alle sue condizioni.
> Ergo, non vuole vendere.


Pare che tu non legga notizie da 1 mese! Ci sono 38080094 certezze e semi-certezze che portano a capire che Silvio venderà al 100%! Ti dirò di più , se Silvio non vende , ti do 50€!


----------



## Gekyn (24 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma perché...qualcuno ancora crede che Silvio voglia vendere? Certo, vuole vendere, ma alle sue condizioni.
> Ergo, non vuole vendere.



E' qui che sbagli Silvio venderà alle condizione dei Cinesi e non sue, perchè il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'hanno loro, è Fininvest che ha una palla al piede che perde più di 100 mln all'anno, che nessuna possibilità di uscita se non investendo ingenti somme dei denaro a lungo termine per riportare in attivo una società del genere, (stadio merchandasing ect ect) ed in basi agli ultimi anni non sembrano proprio in grado di farlo, di certo non inizieranno dal prossimo.
L'unica soluzione è la vendita, o sei convinto che Berlusca ripiani ogni anno piu di 100 mln per galleggiare tra il 5° e 10° posto?


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2016)

La verità è che Berlusconi non vuole vendere, purtroppo.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> La verità è che Berlusconi non vuole vendere, purtroppo.



E' una tua considerazione o hai fonti?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (24 Maggio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Pare che tu non legga notizie da 1 mese! Ci sono 38080094 certezze e semi-certezze che portano a capire che Silvio venderà al 100%! Ti dirò di più , se Silvio non vende , ti do 50€!



Se all'inizio della prossima stagione Berlusconi sarà ancora il nostro presidente ( o quello che è attualmente, cioè un finto presidente onorario ) ti manderò l'IBAN.
Screenshot acquisito. 

PS: le "notizie" le leggo, tranquillo, ma abbiamo due concezioni nettamente differenti di cosa sia una certezza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Se all'inizio della prossima stagione Berlusconi sarà ancora il nostro presidente ( o quello che è attualmente, cioè un finto presidente onorario ) ti manderò l'IBAN.
> Screenshot acquisito.
> 
> PS: *le "notizie" le leggo, tranquillo, ma abbiamo due concezioni nettamente differenti di cosa sia una certezza*.



Chiaramente la certezza ufficiale non c'è, ma il bello è proprio questo, in tutti i temi dell'informazione (sopratutto la politica) la notizia non viene praticamente mai data "netta" ma quasi sempre al lordo, "elaborata" sulle convenienze o gli orientamenti del giornalista.

Il divertimento sta proprio qui, capire la dietrologia a secondo della fonte, dei suoi agganci, dei suoi rapporti con i soggetti e componendo i puzzle tra le varie fonti discordanti.

Personalmente io sono convinto che se questa cessione ci sarà (ci credo al 90%) è gia stata concordata a inizio anno, ciò spiegherebbe tante cose, compresa l'assurda campagna acquisti di gennaio, in cui si è solo cercato di cedere il più possibile (vedi L Adriano) nonostante ci fosse ancora la concreta possibilità di raggiungere la Champions.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me ha già venduto da un po, ma ha chiesto ai china di aspettare dopo le elezioni per l'annuncio ufficiale, nel mentre avrebbe fatto ancora il presidente (per qualche settimana), i china l'avranno guardato strano e gli avranno risposto "fa un po come ti pale, vecchio e stolto uomo bianco"


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Maggio 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me ha già venduto da un po, ma ha chiesto ai china di aspettare dopo le elezioni per l'annuncio ufficiale, nel mentre avrebbe fatto ancora il presidente (per qualche settimana), i china l'avranno guardato strano e gli avranno risposto "fa un po come ti pale, vecchio e stolto uomo bianco"



Ipotesi non così impossibile direi, visti i precedenti


----------



## Crox93 (24 Maggio 2016)

#vendi vecchio pazzo


----------

